# Bell Pepper Selection



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

I can't taste any difference.
I like the red ones with fajitas.
The green ones in a salad.
The yellow and orange ones to decorate a dish such as a potato salad.

A pimento pepper has a very similar taste as a Bell pepper.
They are all good. If you were blind they all would taste the same.
ENJOY!

RR


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Rough Rooster said:


> I can't taste any difference.
> I like the red ones with fajitas.
> The green ones in a salad.
> The yellow and orange ones to decorate a dish such as a potato salad.
> ...


Thank you RR

Much appreciated.

ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

The difference is the stage of ripeness with green being immature pepper and red fully mature. Yellow is somewhere in between. The would be differences in sweetness in them.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> The difference is the stage of ripeness with green being immature pepper and red fully mature. Yellow is somewhere in between. The would be differences in sweetness in them.


 Thank you, that was something that I had not considered. 

Stages of ripening. 

ED


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I have 4 California Wonder plants. Right now I have peppers that are dark green, yellow, yellow green mottled, almost red , and red & green mottled.

To my taste buds the red is slightly sweeter than all the others. The green is the least sweet and the others are all in between. The extra degree of sweetness is very slight. As mentioned above the visual appear varies with the dish.

When we get close to frost I will strip the plants and run whatever I have through the slicing attachment of the food processor and freeze in half a pepper portions without regard to color. That is how little difference there is, IMO.

That said I still prefer the red ones.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Colbyt said:


> I have 4 California Wonder plants. Right now I have peppers that are dark green, yellow, yellow green mottled, almost red , and red & green mottled.
> 
> To my taste buds the red is slightly sweeter than all the others. The green is the least sweet and the others are all in between. The extra degree of sweetness is very slight. As mentioned above the visual appear varies with the dish.
> 
> ...


 Appreciate the data, even more interest in sampling the selection now.

Will they ripen after picking, or must it be done attached to the plant?

ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

No, no ripening after picking. You could leave the best one on the vine to ripen and pick the less perfect peppers to use and so that the plant continues to set fruit.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I use green bell peppers for cooking and red bell peppers to make roasted red peppers with chopped garlic and extra virgin olive oil and salt…I char them black on the bbq ( better then trying to do it on the gas burner in the house) … put them in a paper bag for awhile..then peel them and slice them. ( don’t rinse them under water cause you rinse away some of the flavor.)
It‘s soo delicious…


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The roasted red peppers can be used in antipasto, sandwiches, and pizza….and of course antiposta.👍😋


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> The roasted red peppers can be used in antipasto, sandwiches, and pizza….and of course antiposta.👍😋
> 
> View attachment 710884
> 
> ...


Thanks , but you lost my appetite with the Charred skin on those.

If I'm going to eat carbon, I'll just put sauce on a briquette. 

Maybe after the charring is removed, but before,

NO THANK YOU MAAM.

ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

The charred skin is removed, not by washing as that will cause loss of flavor. It comes off easily. Give it a shot, you've nothing to lose and lots to gain.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The little bits of charred skin is delicious…trust me, I wouldn’t steer you wrong.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> The little bits of charred skin is delicious…*trust me,* I wouldn’t steer you wrong.



The last woman that said that to me, 
Ripped my heart out, danced all over it, and kicked it into a storm drain.

I had to wander the riverbank to find it and clean it up. 




ED


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> The difference is the stage of ripeness with green being immature pepper and red fully mature. Yellow is somewhere in between. The would be differences in sweetness in them.


That is not always the case. I have seeds from red bell I removed from a grocery store pepper. I planted them at the exact same time as my green variety. The red bell ripened on the vine at the same time as the green. But they were green first. But exactly the same time. I have never seen any bell pepper turn yellow on its own. Yellow pepper seeds produce yellow peppers. I grow red and green and have never seen a yellow bell unless I planted yellow bell.



de-nagorg said:


> Thanks , but you lost my appetite with the Charred skin on those.


Its charred so the skin can be removed. The char is almost completely gone after removing the skin. Some bits will remain and those are all flavor.
Roasted/charred chili's are excellent and used widely in Mexican cooking.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> Appreciate the data, even more interest in sampling the selection now.
> 
> Will they ripen after picking, or must it be done attached to the plant?
> 
> ED


As stated by someone else, "No". They will spoil if not used or keep in Fridge.

I went out to pick some maters' and saw a lot of babies on the plants so I picked the big ones. These are all from the same plant. One picture 1000 words.










Have about 6 weeks till frost. Hoping those little ones grow.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

The only thing I use a green bell pepper for is when I am cooking Cajun or Creole for the “holy trinity”. Otherwise, useless watery and bitter. Yellow , red, and orange are pretty interchangeable. They are sweet and useable as is in raw dishes like salads . Sautéed alone with some garlic they make a decent side dish. Roasted they take on even more depth of flavor


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

A fresh green bell pepper from the garden generally wins the flavor contest with any supermarket red bell pepper, even though the red might be riper and sweeter.

I used to help my mom make a dish of bacon, onions, and fresh garden green peppers and tomatoes. Saute the bacon just briefly, cut everything into large chunks, add the onions to the bacon and bacon fat until just soft, then add the peppers until they're just soft, then the tomatoes for just a minute or two until they begin to release their juices. Serve over rice. MAN that was good - basically a ratatouille with bacon, without basil, and not cooked to within an inch of its life. Because of that last bit, just-picked peppers and tomatoes are critical for this dish. Unfortunately I don't have a garden space sunny enough for peppers.


----------

